# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Post your Photoshop Awesomeness!!!

## Patrick Long

Well, I know there are some doooooopppeeee
 people out there that work with Photoshop....and I wanna see some of your skills.
*
*Rules*
Post your Adobe Photoshopped picture*




Ps. Beginners, Intermediates, Experts, all of you, POST.

----------


## Patrick Long



----------


## blackcrystal22

> Well, I know there are some doooooopppeeee
>  people out there that work with Photoshop....and I wanna see some of your skills.
> *
> *Rules*
> Post your Adobe Photoshopped picture*
> 
> Ps. Beginners, Intermediates, Experts, all of you, POST.


Photoshopped in what way?
Drawn?
EH?
Well.. heres a drawing of a wolf I did a while back.. kinda fantasy loser like of me but hey.. I love wolves.
These were all made for my dA (ID, Journal top and bottom)
DON'T MAKE FUN. D:

dA ID


Journal Banners



Recent horse icon that I made from scratch.. oh how I love my tablet.

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

here is some small work ive did...
i only do free-lance graphic design.

not photo editing as much....

here ya go...
its not my best...


this is for my graphic company "Xeroxed Industries"



This is a band logo for a death metal band called "Maerhs"


This was a Album cover for the band TYGM

----------


## Seneschal

Disclaimer: None of the original pictures were mine. I just...converted them to the forms they were meant to be.

XD and put absolutely no real effort into it. It was for fun.

That picture with six fingers looks SO REAL!!!!

----------


## blackcrystal22

> 


Sooo.. basically.. your super silly?
Ahah.

----------


## Patrick Long

> Sooo.. basically.. your super silly?
> Ahah.


Who? Me? Or Me?

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

> 


haha ive been looking at most your work off your myspace too.
pretty good.
you take any classes?

----------


## Patrick Long

> haha ive been looking at most your work off your myspace too.
> pretty good.
> you take any classes?


Thanx man, Your ish is quite tasty itself!!!

I have my BS in Digital Gaming, so no, I never really took classes just on Photoshop, just sorta picked it up along the outskirts!  :Very Happy:

----------


## edie

> 


Is that a window full of baskets?

----------


## Patrick Long

> Is that a window full of baskets?


YOU LEAVE MY BASKET WINDOW ALONE!!!!!


LOL


I live in a garage, and it has a room built into one half of the garage, outside that window is a workbench, that I had put some old Easter baskets on from when I was a kid!

Good eye!

----------


## blackcrystal22

> Who? Me? Or Me?


Your like that guy who has 11-12 of himselves doing different things in his room.. it's so real looking it's fricken scary. D: I forgot his name..

Just out of curiosity, what do you use to cut out the pictures? It seems as if you were not using the lasso tool (any of them) so I'm trying to put together other methods and I still can only figure out 2 or 3 things and they still wouldn't look that nice.

Confusion?

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

> Thanx man, Your ish is quite tasty itself!!!
> 
> I have my BS in Digital Gaming, so no, I never really took classes just on Photoshop, just sorta picked it up along the outskirts!


haha sick man.
thanks.
i havnt taken any classes...
everyone i know who has says its a waste if your already good at it lol

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

> Your like that guy who has 11-12 of himselves doing different things in his room.. it's so real looking it's fricken scary. D: I forgot his name..
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what do you use to cut out the pictures? It seems as if you were not using the lasso tool (any of them) so I'm trying to put together other methods and I still can only figure out 2 or 3 things and they still wouldn't look that nice.
> 
> Confusion?


lasso is old.
its called quick select.
lol

theres many ways to "cut out" any picture.
depends on the way you like or the way that will work best.

----------


## Nate

> Your like that guy who has 11-12 of himselves doing different things in his room.. it's so real looking it's fricken scary. D: I forgot his name..



 :Very Happy: 

I did this as a school project a few years back






> Just out of curiosity, what do you use to cut out the pictures? It seems as if you were not using the lasso tool (any of them) so I'm trying to put together other methods and I still can only figure out 2 or 3 things and they still wouldn't look that nice.
> 
> Confusion?


I think the best method is the Pen tool.  and I shall splain why.

Your lasso tool...try to draw a circle with that...har har har..neva! not me anyways,

Your polygonal lasso tool.  This is my second best selection method.  And there is a good reason why I don't use it.  When you get in there and you're click click click clicking away..you start to go faster and faster, because you're into it...suddenly, it seems as if your finger gets a mind of its own and clicks one extra time in the exact same spot...and when you double click, you close up your selection. no good.

Magnetic Polygonal tool.  It could work..but I feel that what it snaps to isn't always what I want.

The Pen tool...You can double click, triple click, quadrupal click..you  never close your selection....actually, it's not a selection *yet*.  On top of that, when you click and drag, you can create rounded selections, which will definitely reduce the amount of clicking.  When you're done with the selection, you just Command + Click on the layer and it will make a selection.  Then, go back to the layer below, where you need your selection, and then do what you gotta do.

I hope to do a short video tutorial on extraction.  I have a very nifty tip about contracting/expanding your selection and then feathering..and it makes your extractions look so much better.  

Hope this helps  :Smile:

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

lmfao thats tight, you handing stuff to you lol

----------


## blackcrystal22

> I did this as a school project a few years back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the best method is the Pen tool.  and I shall splain why.
> 
> Your lasso tool...try to draw a circle with that...har har har..neva! not me anyways,
> 
> ...


Thats interesting! I know quite a bit about photoshop myself but didn't know you could use the pen tool for selecting.

Once you have the line drawn in the other layer what do you do to make it a selection? (command + click?)

Also, how do you make it merge so well? Opacity sucks.. and I've tried blurring the edges and they still turn out all whacky like.


I'm just curious about all your guys' methods.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

What in the world is the one on the ground down there doing???!!!

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

haha there are so many methods...
what you an do is go to a site like...
youtube or somthing..
and search for "tips"

im sure they have stuff on it.

----------


## blackcrystal22

> haha there are so many methods...
> what you an do is go to a site like...
> youtube or somthing..
> and search for "tips"
> 
> im sure they have stuff on it.


Trust me. I've looked up and read through tons of photoshop websites and tutorials. I've learned a lot from the tutorials (especially friend made ones!) but honestly, all the youtube videos are terrible.

I made this in a Photo2 class!
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...photo2pano.jpg
It was supposed to be blocky and separated.
THIS ONE WASN'T.
It took me like... 3-4 hours of photoshop to match it all up perfectly and I still forgot some things. D:
http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik...952e057fd2b991

----------


## littleindiangirl

> What in the world is the one on the ground down there doing???!!!


He taut he taw a pooty tat. Duh  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


He did!!! He did tee a pooty tat!!!

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

im adding more!
graphics and annimations ive made for bands or personal use...
here ya go!
























ok theres a few here... lol
tell me how i did lol

----------


## Freakie_frog

Nate I have gotten to where I like the plane perspective tool. 

and Mask layers are your friend.  :Very Happy: .. See Avatar for examples

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Who? Me? Or Me?


Oh my having 3 of you is kind of scary  :sploosh:

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

> Oh my having 3 of you is kind of scary


one is scary enough lol

----------


## Nate

> Nate I have gotten to where I like the plane perspective tool. 
> 
> and Mask layers are your friend. .. See Avatar for examples


OH yeah. I don't erase anything...haven't touched that tool in a while! Everything is MASKED in case I need it later  :Good Job:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> OH yeah. I don't erase anything...haven't touched that tool in a while! Everything is MASKED in case I need it later


Bingo and Layers LAYERS LAYERS!!!!. Plus smart objects are the best thing since sliced bread.  :Very Happy:

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

> Bingo and Layers LAYERS LAYERS!!!!. Plus smart objects are the best thing since sliced bread.


and dupliacted layers

and more layers...

and locked layers...

and linked layers...


ohhh i get chills

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Nate

> Bingo and Layers LAYERS LAYERS!!!!. Plus smart objects are the best thing since sliced bread.


I get so pissed at smart layers when I have a mask on them.....they're not linked  :Surprised:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> I get so pissed at smart layers when I have a mask on them.....they're not linked


Yea but you have to admit the fact that they re sample the original in order to maintain image integrity even after multiple scale attempts is fantastic.

----------


## Beardedragon

wow.... lets see.. When I get bored I make stuff in PS, I used to make sigs for people as well. Here we go...

----------


## Beardedragon

My eyes were open in the original picture!

----------


## Patrick Long

damn Nate, that is for reals sick!!!

----------


## CeraDigital

> He taut he taw a pooty tat. Duh 
> 
> 
> He did!!! He did tee a pooty tat!!!


If I were to see a pooty tat, I would have been on the counter hiding.  :Very Happy: 

Cats....*shivers*

----------


## blackcrystal22

> If I were to see a pooty tat, I would have been on the counter hiding. 
> 
> Cats....*shivers*


Andrew, are you afraid of cats!? 

After dealing with such huge dangerous reptiles, your scared of cats.. thats one of the best things I've ever heard.
 :Razz:

----------


## CeraDigital

> Andrew, are you afraid of cats!? 
> 
> After dealing with such huge dangerous reptiles, your scared of cats.. thats one of the best things I've ever heard.


I'm not saying  :Very Happy:

----------


## Earl

Photoshop is a great way to have fun at other peoples expense. Ya know...raid a friends myspace account and have at it. 















Those are the mild ones.

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

lmfao MOTHRA  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

dude yur crazy ahahaha
thats so funny, imma do that to someones wedding pictures lol

----------


## Patrick Long

Lookin good yall! 

Anymore?!?!?

----------


## STORMS

> Lookin good yall! 
> 
> Anymore?!?!?


Thats crazy Pat!!! Looks so flippin real!  :Surprised:

----------


## Thor26

is there any way to get photo shop fo free

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

YO PAT, where do you get those zombi face brushes and stuff?
there pretty cool...

----------


## python.princess

Pat! Is that you? Never looked better!  :Razz:

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

> is there any way to get photo shop fo free


buy it.
duh.

----------


## Thor26

how pm me if you dont wanna say

----------


## Patrick Long

> Thats crazy Pat!!! Looks so flippin real!


LoL thanx!




> YO PAT, where do you get those zombi face brushes and stuff?
> there pretty cool...


Its just Image manipulation. Get your face, get your image/images, badda bing badda boom




> Pat! Is that you? Never looked better!


Oh why thank you!

----------


## pythontricker

Wow guys this stuff is really good! I love this thread! More More More!

----------


## Thor26

err i got photoshop and its a bit intimidating lol

----------


## Earl

> Anymore?!?!?


Just silly ones.

----------


## TheMolenater2

I need me a photoshop!  :Surprised:

----------


## littleindiangirl

Probably talking about stealing a rather expensive computer program shouldn't be done in a thread like this... besides, it's against the TOS...

----------


## TheMolenater2

:Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 
I just looked at photoshop cs3 and it was $650!

----------


## Nate

Just a reminder about our Site TOS.

8. *No posts promoting illegal behavior will be tolerated, including but not limited to warez/pirating of copyrighted material*, illegal drug or alcohol usage, and illegal ownership or trafficking of species.

----------


## marmie

If you are a student or a teacher or have a child that is a student check out academicsuperstore.com.   I bought Photoshop CS3 for $298.00 and it's regularly $599.00.

Good luck!

----------


## Nate

> If you are a student or a teacher or have a child that is a student check out academicsuperstore.com.   I bought Photoshop CS3 for $298.00 and it's regularly $599.00.
> 
> Good luck!


When I was a student, I loaded myself up on software from academicsuperstore, JourneyEd, CampusTech, and Studica.  It's a great place to get the best software at deeply discounted prices. Totally legit too. You just need a student ID.  :Good Job:

----------


## marmie

Forgot about another good inexpensive program for Photoshop beginners. . .Photoshop Elements.  The cost is anywhere between $69 and $89 (look for it on sale Staples, Office Depot, etc.).  It has plenty of features to keep you busy for a while.

Photoshop can be a little overwhelming . . . I wish I had someone close by that could teach me a few tricks!

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

yeah..
i pretty much got owned for typing that....
guh like my third infraction in a week...


i have problems.


I DONT EVEN MEAN TO!
i do deserve them i guess...

and rules are rules...

but geez i suck.

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

> buy it.
> duh.


lol

i didnt write that...

but... sure il go with it.
i bought mine.


DO NOT STEAL.
ITS BAD.
AND YOU GET INFRACTIONS!
LOL

----------


## mooingtricycle

> Just out of curiosity, what do you use to cut out the pictures? It seems as if you were not using the lasso tool (any of them) so I'm trying to put together other methods and I still can only figure out 2 or 3 things and they still wouldn't look that nice.
> 
> Confusion?



I personally use Magic* eraser and change the tolerance levels according to my needs.

----------


## mooingtricycle

> and dupliacted layers
> 
> and more layers...
> 
> and locked layers...
> 
> and linked layers...
> 
> 
> ohhh i get chills


Guys, dont forget history. Its your friend!

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

i highly reccomend 
ps3 extendid.

its a little pricey, but if you use it as a buisness, its great.

----------


## N4S

Here is my gallery:

n4s-gfx.deviantart.com

----------


## Nate

Here's a quick video I did using the Pen tool.  About two minutes in, I use the Contract feature, and then feather.  It gives the edges a nice and soft edge vs a really hard edge that never looks right.

Hope some of you can find this technique useful  :Smile: 

http://nathanledet.com/snakeextraction

Big kudos to Deborah for letting me use that picture  :Good Job:

----------


## casperca

> Here's a quick video I did using the Pen tool.  About two minutes in, I use the Contract feature, and then feather.  It gives the edges a nice and soft edge vs a really hard edge that never looks right.
> 
> Hope some of you can find this technique useful 
> 
> http://nathanledet.com/snakeextraction
> 
> Big kudos to Deborah for letting me use that picture


Very helpful! Thanks for sharing.  :Smile:

----------


## babygerl3094

wow, this thread is great...... now im a bit scared to show my work

 :Bolt:

----------


## babygerl3094

> wow, this thread is great...... now im a bit scared to show my work



ok well heres one that i made..... sorry its kinda big

----------


## Indigo

Hrm... I haven't done actual photoshopping in quite some time.. I prefer Flash for the most part. Here's a combination of the two, a photo trace I did of myself, like three years ago. XD I don't have much recent work up...

http://thunderchaos.deviantart.com/a...trace-25958978

----------

_Sinsation_ (11-07-2008)

----------


## pythontricker

> Lookin good yall!


I see no difference. You didn't use photoshop. Just different lighting. Just kidding! looks goooooooooooooood! I wish I could do that sort of stuff. How much is photoshop?

----------


## giaach

Heres something you might like its Gladstones off the 10 with a little work...

----------


## blackcrystal22

> I see no difference. You didn't use photoshop. Just different lighting. Just kidding! looks goooooooooooooood! I wish I could do that sort of stuff. How much is photoshop?


Hm, depends on the version.
But I think it runs at about 699 or so. But as it says earlier in the thread, it's cheaper if you go through student programs.

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

i decided to post the banner i made for my deathmetal band "Dysmorphia"

----------


## Patrick Long

nice video nate!

----------


## ctrlfreq

Here are some I've done for various reasons...


(pie ball)


(creme filled ball)


(Mark Cuban showing off his team spirit)


(created for and placed above the coffee machine at my office)


(from the '04 election - how they prepared him for debate)


(a co-worker as dennis the menace - was his high school photo)


(religion friendly beverage - really old)

----------


## Laooda

WOWZA!!!  I just saw this thread!     :ROFL:   LOL  

Great stuff everyone!  I LOVE the coffee Machines for Dummies!   :Very Happy:

----------


## babygerl3094

here are a few more that i made

----------


## littleindiangirl

> WOWZA!!!  I just saw this thread!      LOL  
> 
> Great stuff everyone!  I LOVE the coffee Machines for Dummies!


Me too! I'd print it out, but we use an actual coffee machine thingy... It always upsets me to see a tablespoon left in the pot.  :Sad:

----------


## CdnSee

I was really bored a long time ago...

----------


## snakelady

Some really awesome creative stuff in this thread!!! Love it!

Here's a couple of mine...



I was doing totem pole things at the time.

----------


## Ginevive

Here goes!

Weirdness with my face



I made Mark into a centaur!



I made my friend into a mermaid! (posted with permission)


Me as a faerie!!

----------


## blackcrystal22

> Some really awesome creative stuff in this thread!!! Love it!
> 
> Here's a couple of mine...
> 
> 
> 
> I was doing totem pole things at the time.


Is it crazy that I see wayyy to many figures in that cloud picture? X.x

----------


## snakelady

> Is it crazy that I see wayyy to many figures in that cloud picture? X.x


lol. No. That's what I was going for.  :Wink:

----------


## littleindiangirl

> Here goes!
> 
> 
> I made Mark into a centaur!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me as a faerie!!


Those are awesome, but Mark as a centaur cracked me up!  :sploosh: 

I really like the last one  :Good Job:

----------


## redpython

this is from when i used to model underwear:

----------


## reptile3

> Who? Me? Or Me?


I'll take bachelor #3  :Razz:

----------


## reptile3

> this is from when i used to model underwear:


Wooooooooo hoooooooooooo :Good Job:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ginevive

> Those are awesome, but Mark as a centaur cracked me up! 
> 
> I really like the last one



Thanks! I had to make his shirt by cutting and pasting.. He had a stupid tee-shirt on and it did not jibe!

----------


## Patrick Long

Background I made ( out of other images mind you )

----------


## OhBalls

> Background I made ( out of other images mind you )


Pat, this is awesome....love the broken mirror/glass

----------


## Ginevive

That IS awesome. I love the whole composition of it. Sweet!

----------


## NonVenomous

This stuff is awesome, I'm dying to try it. Do you know if the pen tool is the same in PSP?

----------


## Royal Tartan

great thread , tons of inspiration ( or is it persperation , lol ) anyways , heres my own attempt at selectig using Pen ( Adobe PS ) , making new layer , adjusting for the correct colour of body , applying a background and text ( deff the easy part ,lol )

----------


## Patrick Long



----------


## xanaxez

i'm a beginner at photoshop but i have made a few simple things i can share lol.

----------


## Freakie_frog

Ok I had to show off a bit. 
Starting with a blank screen, no scanning allowed. I made this last night.  :Very Happy:

----------


## mooingtricycle

Buttons for my redesigned website. ( soon ) 




I have a few more of these, and will be making probably...two more of this one,  along with the rest of them. so... 20 images all together, for different states they are in. Normal, Hover, Click, and Clicked. 

Pretty excited!

These were images, that i removed the background from, then made the image solid black, used the stroke feature to put a line around the image. and done!

----------


## AaronP

Alright um here we go.

http://legendaryfrog.com < I did this entire site.

http://leon2ky.com/kae.html
^- That's one big example.


Original:
http://leon2ky.com/leon/jenn_original.jpg














I have some new sites launching soon too so you'll see more of my web work then too.

----------

